# "Got it done" and other catch phrases...



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

"He is not the biggest"

"I shot a little <insert number of points here> point."


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

“Got the itch off”


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

"Transition area" -C'mon, no one just sits in "the woods"?

"Harvest"-I harvest potatoes. I kill deer.

Assigning human reasoning to an animal-"big buck noticed I used oak limbs to brush my blind in maple woods, he knew it wasn't right" Nope. He's a dumb animal.

Barbershop Biology-Before someone states a "fact" about whitetail biology, please do some research before you talk. Peer reviewed please.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I think we're all guilty from time to time and spit something out. For me I can't stand hit list.


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

"Have a good one"


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Dirt nap! Total disrespect for the animal


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

This is the deer hunting community's P.C. thread. lol

I did like the O.P.'s thoughts on enjoying your time afield, slowing down, and making those moments last.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> I think we're all guilty from time to time and spit something out. For me I can't stand hit list.


Me too, I get jealous every time! I’ve never had enough mature bucks for me to form a “hit list”. 

I do agree though, seems like “hit lists” have become popular now that social media is around. Just another way to garner likes and followers.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

I watched 30 does and shot first spike I seen


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Sewey said:


> Me too, I get jealous every time! I’ve never had enough mature bucks for me to form a “hit list”.
> 
> I do agree though, seems like “hit lists” have become popular now that social media is around. Just another way to garner likes and followers.


I remember when hit lists were ladys


----------



## 80 Acres (Dec 26, 2013)

absolutely


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Two I actually never get sick of are "I caught a deer" and "I just let the air out of one"


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

"Last day, last hunt, last hour, we've hunted hard to get this buck!" Really, you've been on the game ranch for 3 days how hard was it really? My brother and I joke about this one a lot. Seems like it's in every other hunting show.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Hit Lister
Wheel house
Smoked him
Put the smack down on him
Free candy
I said don't touch me
A little pregnant
Place your hands behind you
Watch your head

All the above are not pleasant

Edit, another that is rapidly increasing:
Anyone know of a tracking dog near _______


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Not sure why words bother anyone....But if I had to pick one.
"If you don't shoot it, your neighbors will".....Yeah right!
Not sure some of my neighbors know what day it is....


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

This was a great thread


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

UnknwnBanditRowdyTucoRojo said:


> "Stay safe", and "Be original"
> 
> I don't ever want to have an accident.
> 
> ...


You put a lot of thought into that one!!! Lol


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Booyah. Guess we won't be hearing that anymore though


----------



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

crossneyes said:


> Dirt nap! Total disrespect for the animal


Sorry... Have to add "disrespecting the animal" to the list.... I can appreciate wildlife but for some reason the word respect doesn't seem to apply. Not saying its wrong it just seems like there is a better word... Just not sure what it is... Sorry, don't mean any disrespect..


----------



## anon11252019 (Dec 1, 2005)

jr28schalm said:


> I watched 30 does and shot first spike I seen


Is that all? I shot 30 Doe and the spike too. Maybe you need more practice.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Trap Star said:


> This is so stupid. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone. Sorry if you let others "phrases" upset you. For the rest of us that have a nut sac, let's pound some turkey, get some sleep, and smoke something in the morning..or get it done..or get one of our shooters, or just shoot something thank God for the blessings and eat the meat...


I got a buck named daggers I hope to whack along with a big doe this year. Good luck on the rest of your season nut sac man.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

stickbow shooter said:


> Sparky , anti improvement crowd,also come to mind.


Pro-restriction crowd
We have the freedom/ right to shoot...
I'm going to shoot button bucks out of spite. 

I guess it is all in your perspective.

And the beat goes on...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Really thinking about miming it from now on after reading this thread


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

farmlegend said:


> “I had just set down....”


Yeah, after setting up my camera and doing my makeup, ahem "camouflage ", for an hour or so. :lol:


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Jimbos said:


> That's my middle name...


Nobody ever says they shot a regular size doe, or small one......lol.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The number one for me is “harvest”


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

RMH said:


> Nobody ever says they shot a regular size doe, or small one......lol.


I know I'm so guilty of using that phrase, hell, the C.O. that helped me load the doe into my garden cart behind my ATV used it too....lol


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Jimbos said:


> I know I'm so guilty of using that phrase, hell, the C.O. that helped me load the doe into my garden cart behind my ATV used it too....lol


Congrats on your two does!!!

"You don't mess around" you went up there and "Got it done"


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

1 1/2 yo, 2 1/2yo. Come on really, do you state your age in halves.


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

noshow said:


> How about the annoying
> "Whack em and stack em"
> "Brown it's down"
> " You can't eat the horns"
> ...



I lied, “you can’t eat the horns” gets under my skin.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Craves said:


> Pro-restriction crowd
> We have the freedom/ right to shoot...
> I'm going to shoot button bucks out of spite.
> 
> ...


I would like to think we are all " Deer hunters" . I don't care what side of the fence you are on, Divided we fall.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry if these have been repeated, I looked away from this thread and it's now 9 pages...

-Guys thanking god. Listen, god dgaf what deer you shoot.

-Asking god for luck. Again, he has better things to worry about. You're trying to kill an animal, don't bring god into it.

-Guys saying they've had a "chess match" with a certain buck.

-Guys saying they've been chasing a buck for 3 years and it's only a 3 yr old.

-Taking pictures with your deer like you're deep in thought and/or praying.

-Shooting a buck late in the season that you passed up earlier.

- "I shot a big bodied 4 point". No you didn't... it's the same size as every other 1 yr old buck.

-Pretty much any name given to a buck other than a defining antler characteristic.

-Over estimation of age/weight/antler inches to help there ego.

-Justifying what they shot.

Ok, they're not all catch phrases but I feel better...


----------



## deerehunter (Sep 26, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> "I shot a big bodied 4 point". No you didn't... it's the same size as every other 1 yr old buck.


lol also an irritation of mine


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Wow!!!!
Some things never cease to amaze! !!!!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Not really a catch phrase, but the long arm hero shots are amusing....


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> Not really a catch phrase, but the long arm hero shots are amusing....


That's the Tony LaPratt pose and yes I agree.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I just had an idea, a camoflaged arm extender, like a cheap prosthetic arm for hero shots...add 300 lbs and 200" to your buck !


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

I don’t think this one has been mentioned. The buck with “trash” on his head. The “sticker” points that make it a 17 pt. Instead of the 7 point that it is


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> That's the Tony LaPratt pose and yes I agree.


"Nets are for fish" is another way of saying "I'm trying to justify why I shot this buck"

LOL


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Sorry if these have been repeated, I looked away from this thread and it's now 9 pages...
> 
> -Over estimation of age/weight/antler inches to help there ego.
> 
> .


Hey! Take it easy. Some of us are fisherman, too. Old habits die hard. Er, harvest hard. Whatever. You know what I mean...


----------



## polish.polka.prince (Feb 23, 2014)

I know, right?
I didn't see the branch, it was a perfect shot. (It's called a miss, it's ok)
The macho dude who is too cool to show emotion, "I just shot a doe" as he yawns....


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

QDMAMAN said:


> Does thanking Baby Jesus count?


He is the Son of God...
How can it be a bad thing.....


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Does thanking Baby Jesus count?


What's the matter with you, it's the SWEET Baby Jesus in a tuxedo T-shirt and, yes, you can thank him.


----------



## remcorebond (Jul 14, 2008)

"You got this"


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

remcorebond said:


> "You got this"


One of the kids baseball coaches said, "You got this" on a never ending basis. First few times I heard it I liked it. A few thousand times later I'd come to dread it. Was tempted to wear headphones to the games just to avoid being subjected to it further.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Groundsize said:


> Just gonna send it!
> 
> View attachment 282933



Ok, now that and WOOOOOO! Are acceptable. 

Lol!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

November Sunrise said:


> One of the kids baseball coaches said, "You got this" on a never ending basis. First few times I heard it I liked it. A few thousand times later I'd come to dread it. Was tempted to wear headphones to the games just to avoid being subjected to it further.


Haters gonna hate!


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

"We worked really hard for this buck." << Hunted 5 days with an outfitter.

"We're down to crunch time. If we see the <insert buck name> that we saw the first day, we're gonna smoke 'em." 

"Never pass up on day one, what you'd be willing to shoot on the last day." <<justify.

"We got tucked back/up in the <insert name of stand and why it's the best> real quiet like." << Hate the sponsor shout out. I know they have to do it to produce the show.

Not verbals:

23 minutes of B-reel per half hour show. I don't care to see you in your truck, unless you consider that part of the hard "work" you did to get the buck...

Physical reenactments of the shot back at camp, with the bow pull and everything.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

"Smoke/Take/Get/Shoot a B1G1" -Me
"It was just a foot rub" -My Wife
"I thought you said it was okay" -The Neighbor


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Walt Donaldson said:


> "Smoke/Take/Get/Shoot a B1G1" -Me
> "It was just a foot rub" -My Wife
> "I thought you said it was okay" -The Neighbor


Walt wins... way to take your ball and go home dude!!


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Behh..... Bep..... BAAHHPP!!!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

True story. Because I usually lie (?)


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe his has been said already but..

“We’re after a buck we call ______”

Again..the naming thing..


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, catchphrases kind of bug me too. The one that really bugged me was when my kids where in elementary school and the parents were always yelling 
"you can do this" 
"you can do this".
What bugs me more is the improper grammar used so many times on this forum. Such as
"I seen 6 deer tonight". 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

TheLionsFan said:


> Maybe his has been said already but..
> 
> “We’re after a buck we call ______”
> 
> Again..the naming thing..


Daggers, that's the name of the buck I will be pursuing. He has dagger like brows. Oh yeah , Daggers, baby!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

The only thing that irks me is people getting irked by what people say. Hey, wait a minute. Hahaha. Even what I just said irks me.


----------



## antlerhunter (Oct 26, 2014)

"What's your favorite gun for deer hunting ?".... well let me think. I have 2,864 rifles,shotguns and hand guns I could choose from, and my favorite is... C'mon , the question should be What gun do you use for deer hunting and would you recommend it ?


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes, very much so! To me hunting is a very personal thing. It seems insincere the way so many guys emulate their TV idols, if I hear "The Rage Broadhead did it's job" " The PSE got it done" ect ect one more time I'm going to scream. These guys sound like a commercial. 

The old "Now the real work begins" one gets me too, it's not that bad and it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> Daggers, that's the name of the buck I will be pursuing. He has dagger like brows. Oh yeah , Daggers, baby!


I worked with a guy who went to school with someone who tried to video all his hunts and he said he tries so hard to act like a TV hunting show personality, he said every year this guy names a buck called “daggers”. He said he laughs every time he sees him post a video about it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

RMH said:


> Behh..... Bep..... BAAHHPP!!!


My girlfriend can run a friction call but not a mouth call, we're out west I go get her, of course she's sporting two longbeards.

I asked how you get them to raise there head, she goes "BEEP BEEP like the roadunner, and they look at me stupid and get shot" honestly about died laughing. Seen her do it, yup it works


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

This one has bugged me recently...is it like a new fad to refer to your hunting land as "ground"?

My pet peeve has always been that dang .5 at the end of someone aging a deer... especially when it is used year round!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

It bugs me when the TV guys shoot a buck that's not on their "Hit List" and they say, "We don't know this buck, we don't even have a name for him". God forbid you shoot a deer that doesn't have a name.


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

What about “ can’t get hi if your sitting on the couch”. How come it’s always the couch? So I can sit in a chair or on the crapper and shoot my buck called droptine Tommy ? Good deal!


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Meant can’t get him. Not hi. Sorry bout that. I know you can get hi on the couch if you want.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

LG1 said:


> Meant can’t get him. Not hi. Sorry bout that. I know you can get hi on the couch if you want.


Funny! !!


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

LG1 said:


> What about “ can’t get hi if your sitting on the couch”. How come it’s always the couch? So I can sit in a chair or on the crapper and shoot my buck called droptine Tommy ? Good deal!


I was like, "Hmmm"..
Lol


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Groundsize said:


> Just gonna send it!


"Are you silly, still gunna send it.'


----------



## otcarcher (Dec 11, 2015)

Some that drive me crazy......

"You catch anything yet?"

"Number one on my hit list."

"Needed to fill the freezer."

"Can't eat the antlers."

"Tag soup."

"Tag sandwich."

"Not my biggest, but..."

"Needed to get 'em out of the gene pool."

"Thought it was bigger."

"Thought it was a doe."

"BBD"


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Catchin' Deers!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Holy crap that video is funny. Ive had a few of the buddies wives ask me that exact phrase thid year. Had to train them a little.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Trunkslammer said:


> Holy crap that video is funny. Ive had a few of the buddies wives ask me that exact phrase thid year. Had to train them a little.


That is Carrie Underwood's husband in that video. The dude is awesome and has a hot wife.


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

saw this on a hat at a buck pole when I was little, still remember it. “ they’ll be no quitters till we get some critters”.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> Anyone else get slightly irked about catch phrases like "got it done" when referencing deer hunts?
> 
> I mean was it a job? A grind? Were you forced to be there against your will and wanted to finish?
> 
> ...


Had a POS neighbor that you just described to a tee!!!!! Openly despised the thought of going out yet again to his elevated blind in 20 degree freezing rain, but he had to fill his wife and elderly fathers tags.....these types are not hunters - IMHO - they are thrill killers, meat gatherers and butchers and driven by greed only. God forbid if the neighbor shoots his deer should he decide to stay home......But, the protagonists on here will chime in and .................................


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

ok so another disrespectful one i didnt see yet - I "ventilated" him or her......


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Trap Star said:


> That is Carrie Underwood's husband in that video. The dude is awesome and has a hot wife.


I believe she is a big time anti-hunter and animal rights activist who demanded that her husband stop hunting when they got married. I wouldn't buy one of those hats if it's for real, the money might be used against us.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Wiretime said:


> I believe she is a big time anti-hunter and animal rights activist who demanded that her husband stop hunting when they got married. I wouldn't buy one of those hats if it's for real, the money might be used against us.


Ive heard that. She deserves a spanking and I'd do it personally.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Political correctness .... that's what bugs me.
I don't care if you whack, drill, smoke, kill, shoot, dust, give a dirt nap, arrow, harvest, get it done, or just give it a ride in the back of your truck. 
*Respect* for an animal is shown with ethical shot placement, humane kills, and reverence.
Refer to it how you want.
<----<<<


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Trap Star said:


> That is Carrie Underwood's husband in that video. The dude is awesome and has a hot wife.


I didn't know Carrie Underwood married The Arrow!!!!!!


----------



## tman1560 (Jul 27, 2010)

One that I actually like is " no guts no story" How does a story with no deer at the end of it take so long?


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

When someone gets buck scored and reference it as whatever inches of “bone”


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Wiretime said:


> I believe she is a big time anti-hunter and animal rights activist who demanded that her husband stop hunting when they got married. I wouldn't buy one of those hats if it's for real, the money might be used against us.


You got it all wrong. It is mike fisher who is a hockey player from Canada and also Carrie Underwood husband. He is a big time hunter and all proceeds from his catching deer brand goes towards supporting hunting. Underwood isn't an anti hunter but she is a vegetarian.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> You got it all wrong. It is mike fisher who is a hockey player from Canada and also Carrie Underwood husband. He is a big time hunter and all proceeds from his catching deer brand goes towards supporting hunting. Underwood isn't an anti hunter but she is a vegetarian.


I hope your right, that's why I said "I believe", because I wasn't positive. I like your information better than what I heard about her, I guess you really have to be careful of the "Fake news" media.


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Wiretime said:


> It bugs me when the TV guys shoot a buck that's not on their "Hit List" and they say, "We don't know this buck, we don't even have a name for him". God forbid you shoot a deer that doesn't have a name.


These nameless deer really get the hunters excited. Rarely do they get back to the neighbor that has a name for it.
How about " he'll be a good one next year" As long as he doesn't go over to the neighbor!


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

Jeffish74 said:


> These nameless deer really get the hunters excited. Rarely do they get back to the neighbor that has a name for it.
> How about " he'll be a good one next year" As long as he doesn't go over to the neighbor!


When someone shoots a buck they have no name for maybe they should go around to the neighbors and see if they can find out his name. That way they will know what to call the buck when it's on his wall and he's telling the story of how he shot it.


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Why
What are you doing
What is that
No your not
We need to
Honey
Would you please
When you get done
I need
We should
If we
Can you
When are you
If I
Let's
I guess
Really
I have a headache
Don't even think about it
I need to
I heard that
If I did that
What time are you
When are you gonna
That would be nice
What would it take

I just realized this catch phrase list would never end, sorry, carry on. Gotta go the wife just said where are you.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Anything with "Epic" in it


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> Anything with "Epic" in it


My kids used to drive me nuts with that one so now I throw it out occasionally just to bother people


----------

